# Dante my malinrat turned ONE today! Way pic heavy....10 wks to 1 yr



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy birthday my fun boy!! 




























Flirt pole...




































































































A comparison shot...hehe...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Dante and many many more


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Dante. You have grown from an adorable pup to a handsome dog. Luv your pics.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Aww..quite the handsome young man!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dante, you have grown from a handsome pup to a very handsome young man. Hope that you have many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dante from me and Wolfie : )


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dante!!! From my pack to yours!:]


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

He's so handsome! Very expressive face too. Love the one in the woods with the backpack - he looks so purposeful.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome! Great pictures; I really enjoyed them.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome pics Happy Birthday Dante!

(Rerun, thanks for re-posting the lake duck chasing...that's a great picture)


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Gorgeous boy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww Happy 1st Birthday Dante you gorgeous boy! :wub:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Ha ha, bet he loved the slide in the park..?

Hope you had a great birthday and wishing you have lots and lots more.. :birthday: from Nero aw:


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday! What a handsome boy!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dante!

:cake:

I love this picture!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

One year already? Happy first B-Day, Dante!!! Great pictures all, what a handsome goof!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> One year already?


It's hard for me to believe too!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dante!! Love the pics! Its cute to see him turn into a big boy.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

ditto and Happy Birthday!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Love the pic w the ducks. Happy Birthday goofy boy!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Dante!!!


----------

